# PINO Wood - Anyone know anything about it?



## PSF (May 3, 2013)

About 4 weeks ago, I was given several 4 foot sections of what was called "Pino" wood. It has a very dense ring structure from the end, is very heavy, and very aromatic. I cut the wood and sealed the ends of all but one piece for drying. I rough turned the remaining piece (it was very fibrous and actually broke a Hunter Hercules carbide cutter head (I had scanned it looking for metal and found none) completely off the handle). I then soaked the piece in denatured alcohol over night, removed it in the morning, wrapped it in a grocery bag as I usually do, and set it aside to dry. Last evening I checked its drying progress to find the bowl split in 4 separate locations.

HELP!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds like a real mystery wood. Did they spell it that way or did they say something that sounded like "pee-know" or "pie-no"? Got any pics? Was it growing in the wild or part of a garden?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Could it be Pinon Pine?

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/softwoods/pinyon-pine/


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

that's my cats name PENO


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you have any pictures so we could get a better idea of what it looks like?


----------



## PSF (May 3, 2013)

It is clearly not pine. As to the spelling, the property owner said he thought the tree guys called it PINTO. When I googled that, I came up with nothing. Then I started playing with the spelling and came up with several hits on Pino Wood

I have pictures that I am attaching. 
Pino Tree Limb Cut 1 is where it was cut from the trunk. Pino Tree Limb Cut 2 is where the limb was actually cut from the initial trunk cut


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

That grain pattern is really cool, I'd like to know what exactly that is.


----------



## PSF (May 3, 2013)

As soon as I know more, everyone will know. The grain is really cool which is what attracted me to it.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

looks like white oak or pinoak


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

sure looks like an oak. what part of the country did it come from?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like pinoak to me. Pinon pine - pronounced Pinyon - is a common scrub pine here in New Mexico. Turns wonderful, wet or dry. Has a very distinctive heavy pine smell. Also, where pine (pinyon) nuts come from.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree, it looks like a Pin oak.

Pinon= Pinyon or piñon.

Match that spelling Jimbo4! LOL. (Just funnin'!)


----------



## sawedfingers (May 3, 2013)

the bark and the grain looks like two different oaks I know of pinoak or one called black jack.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dallas - LOL. ;o)))


----------



## PSF (May 3, 2013)

It is very interesting that it seems to be pin oak. I have commented several times that the wood smelled like an ok but that is not what I was told. I appreciate everyone's assistance.

By the way, someone asked where it came from. It was in the front yard of my daughter's neighbor

Thanks again


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Though I've never worked with it…my brother-in-law has worked with it extensively and apparently your experience is quite common. It's kind of like a scrub oak…almost more like an over grown bush than a tree. A challenging material…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

The grain in those chunks almost look 3D. I have also heard of and seen Pin Oak , but only on the outsde. Trees were still standing. The grain in your photos sure resembles Oak : )

Photos found online of Pin Oak:


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like your PINO..ak : )


----------



## PSF (May 3, 2013)

You have reinforced my belief that it is pin oak. Turning it green is difficult as it is very fibrous and actually damaged one of my tools.

Thanks to everyone


----------

